# EDC Flashlight



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Over the years I've developed a habit of carrying four basic tools on my belt when first walking into a customer's home; 6 in 1, channel locks, knife, and always a flashlight. 

As far as a light is concerned I prefer a 2xaa led with different settings. My favorite one has been discontinued, the iTp SA2. That thing was great, took all the abuse I could give it, great run time... apparently someone liked it more than me. 

I've been using a cheap $20 Coleman from Walmart for the last year, and have been slightly impressed by it, but it's giving me signs it going to give up soon so I'm looking into other options in the 2xaa area...

Seriously looking at Eagletac, Fenix and Nitecore....

Any pros/cons? other suggestions?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I carry a streamlight strion. It's bright as ****.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll second looking at Streamlight.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Milwaukee 18 volt flood lamp.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

And it recharges in the van.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The day we started using Streamlight lights on the fire truck our new hand lights and flashlight maintenance became negligable....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Worth the investment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The strion isn't far off my price mark, might give one a try. 

To be honest, I'm half tempted to buy the refurbished iTp SA2 on amazon for three times what they were new... It was my favorite one so far....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a great light.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's expensive but worth it


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumberdood1 said:


> Milwaukee 18 volt flood lamp.





GREENPLUM said:


> It's expensive but worth it


Yeah, but not really belt holster material...:no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Mines got a belt clip! From the factory


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a LED LENSER rechargeable. Fits nicely on my belt and is really, really bright. Only downside is cost, in the neighborhood of 200 bucks. Money well spent IMO. It recently broke after over a year of serious use and "abuse". Sent it back to LED LENSER and they sent me a brand new one free of charge. 5 year warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I lose too many lights. I use the LED headlights from Blowes. $19.99.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll second the streamlight. I dropped mine down a 18' manhole. It made for a nice climb down the ladder to get it since it was still shining


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is have had good luck with coast flashlights.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been buying those flashlights off aliexpress that take the rechargeable 18650 batteries. About $4-10 piece and super bright


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Prime Lite. $20 if I lose it, cest la vie.


----------



## Andy231 (Oct 19, 2015)

I like my dewalt snake light


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I carry a streamlight strion. It's bright as ****.


Thanks for this advice, just ordered one.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Check out the knucklehead too. Great light.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have experience with too many brands, but I've carried a Zebralight SC62w for a few years and it's perfect for my needs. They have several different handheld/headlamp models and different battery options too.

If you don't want to deal with special batteries and chargers, I'd check out the SC52w. I'm pretty sure they still come with a headband for use as a headlamp also. http://www.zebralight.com/SC52w-L2-AA-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_138.html

Tiny single AA light with a nice floody beam, pocket clip, and about 9 brightness levels. That along with a pack of Eneloop rechargeable batteries and you're good to go. A little pricey, but I think it's worth it if you aren't prone to losing things. 

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Adv...eywords=eneloop&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing special, but for 5 bucks it's pretty snazzy at the orange box store.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i use husky lights. if i break em , home depot swaps me a new one no questions asked


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My employer gave us fenix led lights. I have had a pd32 and a pd35. Pretty nice led lights with rechargeable batteries. Dropped one in a DrySteam humidifier I just had pulled the lid off. ~200° F. It still worked. The other one broke for seemingly no reason.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Picked up a Strion, the 500 HL. Great light, but a few things bug me about it. The way you have to cycle through the outputs every time and it works 100% then it's quitting time until you get it back on the charger. Beyond that, it's a workhorse. Run time probably would be longer if they used a cree led.

Just to pizz of Mrs. OpenSights (according to her anyway) I bought a Nitecore MH10 and got it today. Feels a bit cheaper, but has more options and supposedly a much longer run time. Not to fond of the usb charging port.

With the Strion I've found I need a back up light for those longer jobs.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nitecore SRT 5. You can adjust from 1-900 lumes, great for checking for water lines amount all the other crap hanging from a 24' ceiling. For inside and under houses I have started using my M18 flood. I'm charging the battery anyway and you can sit it anyway you want. It's even the right size to rest your head on under a house.


----------

